# Sig P938 Rainbow with Rosewood.



## ingrabella (Feb 1, 2016)

I've recently bought the Sig P938
I did not like it at first. I have small hands and it was hard grip
I found some shooting gloves and that helped a great deal. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dthogey (Jan 12, 2016)

I have the SAS on order. I rented a 938 (not sure which model) and shot about 30 rounds thru it. I liked it and shot it well. I also have small hands


----------

